# Metal Man



## carling (Apr 22, 2013)

Anybody got a clue what this is, what it's from?

 When pushing in the two pins with the springs wrapped around them that protrude from the bottom of its LEFT foot, each one makes a different arm move up and down.  It's like a Rock'em Sock'em robot.

 The pin protruding under the RIGHT foot makes the chin pop out.

 ???

 Rick


----------



## carling (Apr 22, 2013)

.


----------



## carling (Apr 22, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't know but I'll be following this post because I think you might have a real gem there...


----------



## botlguy (Apr 22, 2013)

I think it's from a coin operated arcade game with two boxer dudes facing each other and the players on opposite sides pulling triggers to get them to punch. A hit on the chin causes the hitee to fall backwards. Saw one on one of those storage auction shows not too long ago. Played that game as a kid.   Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> I think it's from a coin operated arcade game with two boxer dudes facing each other and the players on opposite sides pulling triggers to get them to punch. A hit on the chin causes the hitee to fall backwards. Saw one on one of those storage auction shows not too long ago. Played that game as a kid.   Jim


 You are correct, and if I remember right it was called Punch-em-out and it was atable game kinda like the football one where ya roll the players to block stuff...........


----------



## carling (Apr 22, 2013)

Jim and Andy, thanks for the info!

 I did some boxing arcade game googling, and it looks like it is one of the boxers from the below machine:

 Check out the this link with the photos.....   

 http://www.pinrepair.com/baseball/kofight.htm

 1928 National Novelty Knock Out Fighters 

 Description: Knock Out Fighters, National Novelty, 1928, two players, KO K. O. Fighters has manikin boxers fighting each other. The rumor as to how K.O. Fighter was developed goes like this: Charles Fey had just finished hearing the broadcast of the Louis-Schmelling fight on the radio and thought a coin-op game that could recreate a boxing match would be a real winner. Fey opted out of production, instead selling the game right to National Novelty (a St.Paul MN scale maker). 

 This game is completely mechanical, and uses no electricity except for a light in the metal hood. Each player must insert a nickel for their manikin to box using their gun handle style grip. Two triggers on the pistol grip controlled the boxer's two arms independently. When a boxer is hit on the chin, this pushes in a pin which causes the wood manikin to fall down and colapse. The manikin can not stand back up to continue boxing until another nickel is inserted. There is no scoring device at all. The game keeps going until one of the boxers is knocked out, then the game is over. Also this game is a maintainence hog, since most of the mechanisms are quite worn (due to it's age), and requires constant tinkering or replacement of the linkages. Also sometimes one boxer falls easier than the other, making it a one sided fight.


----------



## epackage (Apr 22, 2013)

That is awesome...


----------



## botlguy (Apr 22, 2013)

That is it ! [] That is exactly the way I remember it. I couldn't wait until I got big enough to play it, you needed fairly large hands. We used to go to the Playland (nots its real name, I don't remember that) on the pier at Santa Monica, California. That was in the 1940s, early 1950s for me. My Aunt and Uncle took me.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 22, 2013)

There was also one at playland at the beach in San Francisco on the coast highway, which is the one I remember. It was popular because it was out of order so much, people played it forever when it was working.........


----------

